

Thesis Vs WordPress - twapi
http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23thesiswp

======
twapi
@photomatt and @pearsonified fighting over license of popular WordPress theme
Thesis.

------
twapi
alternative link: <http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23thesiswp>

Catch @pearsonfied live <http://mixergy.com/live/>

